
Show HN: Play “music” with others (a basic web app) - SoundAndBug
https://www.personalecho.com/jam
======
SoundAndBug
Developer here. I heard some of you try out this little app. If you have any
feedback, I'd love to hear it.

Would you use it in the future, if it were more polished?

------
anotheryou
Delay a bit too strong to be useful. Some quantized or delayed loopy thing
might do the trick.

~~~
SoundAndBug
How much of a delay did you experience?

I was worried about it before I made this, but I haven't noticed any
considerable lag. The server is in France. If you're not from Europe, this
could be the reason for the delay.

~~~
izietto
I'm in Italy and the delay is acceptable

~~~
SoundAndBug
Thanks. Good to know.

